# Now you can get blocks from all the WHS!



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Cool


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I hate it, I have no intention of working any other warehouse except UCA1, and now I have to worry about accidentally picking up blocks from 4 other warehouses.


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

Is this ability national or in certain markets?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

??? said:


> Is this ability national or in certain markets?


It's gotta be certain markets because I am where the mothership is and I still only get my preferred WH/FC and the closest one to that ... So only 2 shows and we have absolutely every program Amazon has to offer .


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

Is anyone in Miami able to see more than one warehouse at a time?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

We don't see it at DLA5 (Riverside CA)


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

for those of you that aren't merged with other warehouses yet, it's coming.

for SF, first we were merged with Berkeley (even though it's over a bridge and easily 2-hours away with traffic) and now Sunnyvale & San Jose (also at least 2 hours away). there's absolutely no point in choosing a warehouse anymore, you'll have access to all of them.

I don't know what the **** they're thinking .. you have to grab blocks without looking at it over here and they're forcing us to grab and drop blocks every single time. it's only going to lead to the deactivated of a mass amount of drivers.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

??? said:


> Is anyone in Miami able to see more than one block at a time?


 I'm out of DMI2.....when they drop same day blocks in the morning typically it's multiple time slots/blocks. Next day blocks are one at a time.
Later on in the day you'll see mostly single blocks but occasionally you'll see multiple blocks dropped.

And on multiple warehouse choices......we aren't seeing it at our location.


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm out of DMI2.....when they drop same day blocks in the morning typically it's multiple time slots/blocks. Next day blocks are one at a time.
> Later on in the day you'll see mostly single blocks but occasionally you'll see multiple blocks dropped.
> 
> And on multiple warehouse choices......we aren't seeing it at our location.


Thanks CarmenFlexDriver.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> for those of you that aren't merged with other warehouses yet, it's coming.
> 
> for SF, first we were merged with Berkeley (even though it's over a bridge and easily 2-hours away with traffic) and now Sunnyvale & San Jose (also at least 2 hours away). there's absolutely no point in choosing a warehouse anymore, you'll have access to all of them.
> 
> I don't know what the &%[email protected]!* they're thinking .. you have to grab blocks without looking at it over here and they're forcing us to grab and drop blocks every single time. it's only going to lead to the deactivated of a mass amount of drivers.


Is it other PN WH's or are you receiving offers for logistic WH's now? We only have 1 PN WH here to my knowledge but I think I remember something about them opening a 2nd in National City.

Definitely don't have any interest in working logistics or having to compete with logistics for PN shifts out of my neighborhood WH.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> Is it other PN WH's or are you receiving offers for logistic WH's now? We only have 1 PN WH here to my knowledge but I think I remember something about them opening a 2nd in National City.
> 
> Definitely don't have any interest in working logistics or having to compete with logistics for PN shifts out of my neighborhood WH.


it's just Prime Now warehouses that merged so far, but we have 4 out here, and I don't doubt they'll merge logistics eventually too. everything is a mess now.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> it's just Prime Now warehouses that merged so far, but we have 4 out here, and I don't doubt they'll merge logistics eventually too. everything is a mess now.


Sigh, no changes are ever good for the IC with these gig jobs.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Nice!


So nice the thread needed to be posted again


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I saw something dda3 blocks today and I normally work and dda2


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> So nice the thread needed to be posted again


Most don't bother searching.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I saw something dda3 blocks today and I normally work and dda2


DDA3 is getting quite a few folks from other warehouses. Talked with a few of them yesterday. It's apparently easier to get blocks there than DDA1.


----------

